# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ملخص اليوم الثاني من يورو2008

## العالي عالي

*

النمساويون متفائلون رغم الهزيمة أمام كرواتيا في بداية يورو 2008*

جانب من مباراة النمسا وكرواتيا
مازال المنتخب النمساوي لكرة القدم واثقا من التأهل إلى الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) ببطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008) المقامة بالنمسا وسويسرا رغم هزيمته في مباراته الأولى أمام نظيره الكرواتي صفر/1 مساء أمس الأحد بالعاصمة فيينا.

وسجل لوكا مودريتش هدف اللقاء الوحيد بعد أربع دقائق فقط من بدايته من ضربة جزاء لكن اللاعب النمساوي رومان كيناست ، الذي كاد أن يتعادل لمنتخب بلاده في الوقت القاتل ، قال إن فريقه يمكنه الاستفادة كثيرا من أداءه القوي.

وقال كيناست "ضربة الجزاء الحمقاء التي احتسبت في البداية كانت مؤلمة. يجب أن ننسى هذه المباراة ونصب تركيزنا على الفوز أمام ألمانيا وبولندا".

واتفق زميله رونالد جيركاليو مع هذا الرأي قائلا إن فريقه دفع ثمن بدايته المتواضعة أمام المنتخب الكرواتي.

وأضاف جيركاليو "أصابنا التراخي في الشوط الأول وفقدنا السيطرة بسهولة. إنه شيء مؤسف ألا نخرج بشيء من المباراة".

وأشار المدافع النمساوي سيبستيان برويدل إلى أنه يشعر بأن المنتخب الكرواتي كان محظوظا بحصد النقاط الثلاث ، لكنه أكد أن فريقه يمكنه الخروج بشيء إيجابي من المباراة.

وقال برويدل "المنتخب النمساوي أظهر قدرته على اللعب بإيقاع مرتفع لمدة 90 دقيقة".

وأضاف "ربما نكون محظوظين مثل البرتغال (في يورو 2004 بالبرتغال) التي خسرت مباراتها الأولى (ثم وصلت إلى الدور النهائي)".

أما أندرياس هيرزوج المدرب المساعد للمنتخب النمساوي فأبدى خيبة أمله من النتيجة وأرجع أسبابها إلى عدم قدرة الفريق على خلق فرص أمام مرمى المنافس رغم السيطرة على مجريات اللعب في الشوط الثاني.

وقال هيرزوج "خلال ثلاث دقائق ، تحطم كل شيء بنيناه على مدار عامين. إننا نفتقد الحسم أمام المرمى



*هيكيرزبيرغر : ما حدث كان أسوأ بداية ممكنة*

إعتبر السيد جوزيف هيكيرزبيرغر مدرب المنتخب النمساوي أن الخسارة وبركلة جزاء في وقت مبكر هي أسوأ بداية من الممكن أن تحدث لهم في مشواره ببطولة الأمم الأوروبية الحالية.

وكانت النمسا مستضيفة البطولة مناصفة مع سويسرا قد خسرت مباراتها الافتتاحية بالمنافسة من كرواتيا بهدف نظيف.

وقال المدرب المخضرم في مؤتمره الصحفي عقب المباراة :

" هذه كانت أسوأ بداية ممكنة في المباراة الافتتاحية ببطولة كبيرة والفريق حاليا يمر بحالة اكتئاب ، في الدقائق ال30 الاولى لم نلعب بشكل جيد وتميز الاداء بالعصبية كما أننا لم نلعب بشكل جيد كمجموعة ، وفي الشوط الثاني سيطرنا على كل شيء وسلطنا الكثير من الضغط على كرواتيا ، صنعنا فرصا جيدة ، ولكن لسوء الحظ لم ننجح في ترجمتها لأهداف وخرجنا بأيدٍ فارغة ".

وعن معنويات اللاعبين بعد المباراة قال :

" كلهم يشعرون بخيبة الأمل لأنهم كانوا يشعرون أنهم قادرين على التعادل وتحقيق الفوز كذلك "

وتطرق بعد ذلك للحديث عن المباراة المقبلة أمام بولندا :

" الآن يجب علي أن أقوم ببعض العمل مع اللاعبين نفسيا ، وسنرى ما يمكننا ان نفعله أمام بولندا ، يجب علينا أن ننجح في الحصول على 4 نقاط على الأقل من ألمانيا وبولندا لنتأهل ".




*بيليتش يأمر لاعبيه بالغناء بعد الفوز على النمسا*

عبر السيد سلافين بيليتش مدرب المنتخب الكرواتي عن سعادته البالغة بالفوز الذي حققه منتخبه على النمسا في اولى مباراة الفريقين ببطولة الأمم الأوروبية 2008.

ويعتبر الفوز هو الأول لكرواتيا في بطولة رسمية منذ 10 أعوام ، حيث كان الانتصار الاخير على هولندا في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع ببطولة كأس العالم 1998 بفرنسا ، وعلى الرغم من مشاركة الكروات في معظم البطولات الكبيرة بعد ذلك إلا أن المنتخب فشل في الخروج ب3 نقاط من مباراة واحدة.

وقال بيليتش في المؤتمر الصحفي عقب المباراة :

" أنا سعيد بأول انتصار لنا في بطولة رسمية منذ 10 أعوام ، هذا الفوز سيرفع من ثقتنا بالتأكيد في المباراتين القادمتين ".

وكشف المدرب الشاب أن لاعبيه لم يشعروا بالرضى من الأداء الذي قدموه ، وأنه أمرهم بالغناء في غرفة الملابس بعد المباراة :

" عندما عدنا لغرفة الملابس شاهدت علامات عدم الرضى في وجوه اللاعبين ، لذا فقد قمت بتشغيل أغنية وطلبت منهم الغتاء لأننا فزنا بالمباراة ".

أما عن مجريات المباراة فقال :

" قدمنا أداء ممتازا في الدقائق ال35 الأولى ، والتقدم المبكر ساهم في ذلك ، ولكننا شعرنا بخيبة الأمل قليلا لأننا لم ننجح في إضافة هدف ثان لإنهاء المباراة ، وبعد ذلك بدأت النمسا في تسليط الضغط علينا وبدرجة أكبر ، واضطررنا للعودة لمنطقة جزائنا ، كما ان بعض لاعبينا وقعوا تحت ضغط اللعب في مثل هذه البطولة الكبيرة لأول مرة ، ولكننا ورغم كل شيء فقد بدأنا بأفضل طريقة ممكنة ، لاعبونا المبدعون كانوا جيدين ، ولكنهم يجب أن يكونوا أفضل إن أردنا الفوز بالمباريات بسهولة ".




*بينهاكر محبط من الخسارة ويصف ألمانيا ب(بطلة العالم في الهجمات المرتدة)*

إعترف السيد ليو بينهاكر مدرب المنتخب البولندي انه يشعر بالإحباط من الخسارة التي مني بها المنتخب من نظيره الألماني بهدفين نظيفين في أولى مبارياتهما ببطولة الامم الأوروبية.

وأضاف المدرب الهولندي أنهم استضموا بمنافس يمتلك مستوى عال جدا ، وأن هذا ما أدى لخسارتهم حيث قال في المؤتمر الصحفي عقب المباراة :

" يمكن أن يرى الجميع أننا نشعر بالإحباط ، لقد حاولنا ولعبنا بشكل جيد ولكن الامر لم يكن سهلا لأن منافسنا كان صاحب نوعية عالية جدا وبلاعبين يلعبون على أعلى المستويات ، الهدف الثاني كان سيئا ، عندما تكون متأخرا بهدف بعد مرور الشوط الأول فإنك تبدأ بالتقدم والضغط على الخصم ، مما يعني أن نصف ملعبك يكون مفتوحا قليلا ، وكان نتيجة ذلك أن اهتزت شباكنا بالهدف الثاني ، وألمانيا لازالت بطل العالم في الهجمات المرتدة ، حاولنا أن نحرز هدفا على الأقل ، وقد صنعنا العديد من الفرص ، ولكن بعد هدفهم الثاني انتهى كل شيء ، لعبنا 70 دقيقة بنفس مستواهم ، اما الدقائق ال20 الاخيرة فقد كانت للنسيان ، كلنا نشعر بالضغط الآن بعد المباراة ، ولكن في نفسي الوقت لازلنا في البطولة ، وهذا الشيء يحدث دائما سواء تلعب في البطولة الأوروبية أو في كأس العالم".

وعن خطته للمباراة القادمة قال :

" أمامنا الآن 3 أو 4 أيام لنتعافى جسديا وعقليا من هذه النتيجة "



*
جويزا : أسبانيا لديها الهجوم الأفضل في أوروبا*

أكد داني جويزا هداف فريق ريال مايوركا والدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم أن المنتخب الأسباني يملك خط الهجوم الأقوى بين جميع بلدان أوروبا ، وهو ما يمنحه أفضلية نسبية في كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا بالنمسا وسويسرا.

وصرح جويزا في حوار خاص لوكالة الأنباء الأسبانية من مقر إقامة المنتخب الأسباني بأن الأهداف التي سجلها هو ومواطناه فرناندو توريس وديفيد فيا خلال بطولات الدوري هذا الموسم تمنح قوة إضافية للخط الأمامي لفريقه.

وسجل جويزا 27 هدفا لمايوركا هذا الموسم مقابل 24 هدفا سجلها توريس في أول موسم له في الدوري الإنجليزي مع فريق ليفربول ، بينما سجل فيا 18 هدفا مع بلنسية في الدوري الأسباني.

وعبر جويزا عن سعادته البالغة باستدعائه لصفوف المنتخب الأسباني لبطولة كبرى للمرة الأولى في مسيرته مؤكدا أنه سيسعى لإفادة المنتخب الأسباني من سرعته الفائقة.

وتلعب أسبانيا في يورو 2008 ضمن المجموعة الرابعة بجوار منتخبات اليونان ، حاملة اللقب ، وروسيا والسويد.





*لوف يشعر بالرضى وسعيد بأول انتصار (بطولي) في تاريخه*

عبر السيد خواكيم لوف مدرب المنتخب الألماني عن سعادته الكبيرة بتحقيقه الفوز في أول مباراة ببطولة كبيرة له منذ أن تولى تدريب ال(مانشافت) ، وأضاف انه يشعر برضى نفسي كبير.

وكان المنتخب الألماني قد فاز على نظيره البولندي في المباراة التي جرت بمدينة كلاغينفورت بهدفين نظيفين ، وقال المدرب الشاب في المؤتمر الصحفي عقب المباراة :

" لن أنكر أن هذه المباراة كانت تجربة جيدة جدا لي لأنني كنت المسؤول الوحيد عن كل شيء ، دائما ما يكون هناك توتر وضغط كبير على كاهلك ، وحتى لحظة إحرازنا الهدف الثاني لم نكن في حالة سيطرة كاملة وضمان للفوز ، بالطبع نحن سعداء لأننا فزنا بالمباراة الأولى لنا ، وأنا كمدرب سعيد بالأداء الذي قدمناه".

وواصل حديثه قائلا :

" لقد لعبنا بشكل جيد وبتركيز كبير وهمنا الوحيد كان الفوز بالمباراة الافتتاحية وقد نجحنا في ذلك ، في الشوط الأول قدمنا الكثير من الأداء العظيم وكانت المباراة سهلة لنا ".

وأشاد لوف بكل أعضاء الفريق وخص بالذكر المهاجم لوكاس بودولسكي صاحب الهدفين :

" لعب كل الفريق بشكل جيد وليس فقط لوكاس بودولسكي ، لقد أحرز الهدفين ونحن نعرف أن لوكاس قادر على تقديم أداء جيد دائما وهو خطر على أي حارس مرمى ، هو لاعب خطر جدا ، ومع ذلك فقد ساهم كل من ميروسلاف كلوزه وماريو غوميز في الأهداف أيضا ".



*
أراجونيس : لن يكون لنا دفاع مثل إيطاليا أبدا*

أوضح لويس أراجونيس المدير الفني للمنتخب الأسباني لكرة القدم أن فريقه يمتلك دفاعا قويا ولكنه في الوقت ذاته لن يصل أبدا لمستوى الخط الخلفي بالمنتخب الإيطالي بطل العالم.

وقال أراجونيس في تصريحات لموقع الاتحاد الأسباني لكرة القدم على الانترنت اليوم الأحد "عملنا جيدا على تطوير الدفاع ونجحنا في الارتقاء بالمستوى الفني على بعض الأصعدة ولكن ليس لدينا ولن نملك يوما دفاعا مثل إيطاليا".

واعتبر أراجونيس أن مفتاح الفوز لفريقه على روسيا بعد غد الثلاثاء ضمن المجموعة الرابعة بكأس الأمم الأوروبية الثالثة عشر (يورو 2008) سيكون الدفاع بشكل طيب والاعتماد على الهجوم المرتد السريع لمفاجأة الخصم.

وتلعب أسبانيا في المجموعة الرابعة بجوار منتخبات روسيا والسويد واليونان حاملة اللقب.


*
إنييستا يترقب مواجهة روسيا*

أكد لاعب خط وسط المنتخب الأسباني أندريس إنييستا أنه يترقب على أحر من الجمر مواجهة منتخب بلاده بعد غد الثلاثاء أمام الفريق الروسي في المجموعة الرابعة ببطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008) المقامة حاليا في النمسا وسويسرا.

وقال إنييستا الذي يلعب لفريق برشلونة إن المباراة الأولى في أي بطولة دائما لديها مذاق خاص وتكشف كيف ستسير الأمور في المباريات التالية موضحا أنه تعافى من الآلام التي تعرض لها في المعدة وأصبح جاهزا للمشاركة مع المنتخب الاسباني في البطولة.

ودعا إنييستا /24 عاما/ زملاءه في الفريق إلى التحلي بالمسئولية سواء كانوا من الأساسيين أو الاحتياطيين مؤكدا أن جميع العناصر لابد أن تنصهر في بوتقة واحدة لتحقيق نتيجة طيبة.

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن المدير الفني لأسبانيا لويس أراجونيس سبق وضم إنييستا لتشكيل بلاده المشارك في نهائيات كأس العالم الماضية في ألمانيا عام 2006 .

وتلعب أسبانيا في المجموعة الرابعة بجوار روسيا واليونان حاملة اللقب والسويد.




 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ajluni top

مشكور يا عالي
ملخص رائع

----------


## The Gentle Man

جميل جدا عالي
يسلموا على اخر الاخبار

----------


## العالي عالي

> مشكور يا عالي
> ملخص رائع


منور عجلوني الملخص واتمني ان ينال اعجابك

----------


## العالي عالي

> جميل جدا عالي
> يسلموا على اخر الاخبار


منور جنتل مان  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور يا عالي 

بس يار ريت لو تقيم التشيك 

ههههههههههههه

----------


## العالي عالي

> مشكور يا عالي 
> 
> بس يار ريت لو تقيم التشيك 
> 
> ههههههههههههه


 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------

